# Sudden bucking problem



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

My horse, who I've owned for nearly 2 years has all of a sudden started bucking, probably within the last 3 week or so. It started out with some kicking out, which I attributed to her ulcers so I stated her back on ulcer meds. But now she is full out bucking. As of now she's only done it with one rider, who uses her own saddle, which appears to fit. Today she was so bad she was bucking into the canter and it looked like she was bucking every few strides. I decided to get a different saddle which I've used on her before with no issues but even after the saddle change she was still bucking. She doesn't buck on the lunge line, only while being ridden. I've called a chiropractor and I'm waiting on a call back since he was out when I called. She is supposed to be going to her first show on Saturday ridden by the person who has been having the bucking issues with her. I haven't ridden her in a while because on the way she's been lately, I'm not so sure I can stay on during one of her bucks. My friend, who's going to show her Saturday called me and told me her friend said that a chiropractor may make it worse and make her tighter. She asked me to call her back to explain further, but I haven't called yet because I've been sick and my throat is sore again lol. 

Normally when Bella is bad it's because she's in heat, but today, she was at her very worst and she wasn't in heat. I'm planning to go up tomorrow and do the pen test to see if she has any sore spots on her back.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

First - cancel the show. I wouldn't be taking a horse who's clearly sore out to a show. That's a great way of setting up a negative showing experience for her and next time she shows, even if she's no longer sore, she could become stressed from the previous bad experience. 
Then, I would be calling both the chiropractor and a saddle fitter to look at every saddle the horse gets ridden in. Bucking in canter is a very clear sign that the horse is sore over the back. 
Throw her out into the paddock and let her stretch by herself, no riding and lunging until you get advice from a chiropractor.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

There are no saddle fitters that will come to where she is and I don't have a trailer to bring her the 2 or so hours to them, I've been looking for one for months. She isn't really bucking in the canter, she does when you ask for the canter. I took a pen down the sides of her spine and she isn't reactive at all. I'm still waiting for the chiro to call me back, I'm gonna call again today if I don't hear anything. My friends friend is a massage therapist so I'm having her look at her tomorrow in the meantime
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A good smack delivered behind the rider's leg might end the issue when her hind legs start to leave the ground. It might have to be repeated the second time she's asked to canter and starts to buck but hopefully she's gotten the message. It might take a third time. I'm not talking a tap, I mean a stinger.


----------



## CinderEve (Oct 26, 2010)

Honestly, if it's only started with the new saddle, I'd be leaning heavily on a poor fit/pain issue.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Saddlebag said:


> A good smack delivered behind the rider's leg might end the issue when her hind legs start to leave the ground. It might have to be repeated the second time she's asked to canter and starts to buck but hopefully she's gotten the message. It might take a third time. I'm not talking a tap, I mean a stinger.


As much as I don't like it, the girl who has been riding her gives her a big thump when she does it, it just makes her worse tho. 



CinderEve said:


> Honestly, if it's only started with the new saddle, I'd be leaning heavily on a poor fit/pain issue.


She's been coming up and riding her in that saddle for a while now, I want to say September ish and the bucking only started about 3 weeks ago, but she's been in work more so it's very possible that she's built up some more muscle and the saddle is no longer fitting.

Good news is, a friend of mine has an impression saddle pad that she is going to bring to the barn on Sunday and we will evaluate the fit of every saddle that is being used on her to make sure none are causing an issue.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

How much ring work are you asking her to do versus relaxing trai rides?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

You can check for saddle hot spots and improper fit fairly easily by riding with a very thin white saddle pad under the saddle. Just walk her around with the saddle on for a few minutes, do a little trotting, and then post a pic of the underside of the saddle pad. The area directly over the spine should not be dirty at all. If it is, the saddle is making contact there. The flap areas should be equally dirty. If not, it is mostly shifting side to side. If the front of the saddle pad is dirtier than the rear, the gullet is too wide. If the back is more dirty, the gullet may be too narrow which puts a lot of stress on her back. Any areas that should be dirty but are still white suggests the saddle is not making contact with areas it should. Hope that helps.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Kayty said:


> Bucking in canter is a very clear sign that the horse is sore over the back.


Not really. I have a horse that bucks when little kids ask him to lope...... Why? Because he's learned that if he pitches a little bit, kids will stop him. I've seen lots of horses become spoiled after years of riding. All you have to do is give them reward when they do something bad, and a bad habit is created


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I rode a horse once who bucked at the canter simply because the saddle was sliding forward over her shoulders. She wasn't sore at all, but it was definitely her response to an ill fitting saddle. Once the fit was fixed, she was fine.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Rachel: I think she's ring sour.
She likes jumping, but not that much. She likes jumping where she's in charge, and not working. 
If you think about it, Summer was making her work harder than she ever has in what? a few years?
I'll be taking her out on the trail 1/2 times a week, and just taking her out. not making her work in the ring. (If this is okay with you, of course)

honestly though, it kind of makes sense, and it's always worth a try,


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Saddlebag said:


> How much ring work are you asking her to do versus relaxing trai rides?


^^ 
I board at the same barn as her, and because of her work and kid and whatnot, its hard for her to come up

I used to take her out all the time, but ive been working with my horse lately


----------

